# Sleep study



## RStewart (Mar 20, 2013)

I had a sleep study done last night. Man that was an experience.I feel better this morning, but sure didn't feel like I slept any better. If any of you all snore loudly, wake up groggy, your other half says you stop breathing in your sleep, or you are tired during the day get checked for sleep apnea. I've known about sleep apnea for years but it never really sunk in hire serious it is. I'm sure I will be sleeping with a machine for a long time, if not forever & it will take some getting used to, but the benefits are worth it.


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2013)

I lasted about 30 minutes before they stopped the test and said I needed a CPAP machine. I can not get used to the machine, I tried everything, even staying up for 2 days to try to pass out while wearing it. I have a decent unit with moisture heat. Nose blower, full mask...nothing works. 

I lost a bunch of pounds and now wear breathe right nasal strips and force myself to sleep on my side. My wife says my snoring has reduced 10 fold.


----------



## DuckChaser (Mar 20, 2013)

I discovered I had sleep apnea when I was 19. That was 5 years ago. I still use my CPAP when I don't fall asleep with out putting it on. I was like Jim at first, but it got better as time went along. I hope it helps you out because I know what it is like having sleep apnea. Good luck.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 20, 2013)

several people i know say the cpap was a life changer.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 20, 2013)

Jim - I lasted about 2 hrs & they came in & put it on me. I hope I can used to it. I didn't like wearing it last night. I'm glad you are better now.

DuckChaser - At 19 huh? I have some family members that use a CPAP & love how it makes them feel. It is going to be a big adjustment. Thanks for the words of encouragement.

lovedr79 - I hear the same thing.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 20, 2013)

A good friend of mine had to get a CPAP machine because his wife was ready to kill him over his snoring. After he got the machine she kicked him out of the bed and put him in his own bedroom because the machine kept her awake. :lol:


----------



## RStewart (Mar 21, 2013)

JMichael said:


> A good friend of mine had to get a CPAP machine because his wife was ready to kill him over his snoring. After he got the machine she kicked him out of the bed and put him in his own bedroom because the machine kept her awake. :lol:



Dang. That's a lose/lose situation. The one I used last night was very quiet.


----------



## thudpucker (Mar 21, 2013)

I had no trouble with the CPAP mask. I love it. Down here I can't sleep without it, but on a trip to Alaska the air up there was thin enough I diidn't need it.

We had a Tornado take out power two years ago and I had to sleep in a Hospital dorm with a bunch of other CPAP guys. We had fun in that romp.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 21, 2013)

Jim said:


> I lasted about 30 minutes before they stopped the test and said I needed a CPAP machine. I can not get used to the machine, I tried everything, even staying up for 2 days to try to pass out while wearing it. I have a decent unit with moisture heat. Nose blower, full mask...nothing works.
> 
> I lost a bunch of pounds and now wear breathe right nasal strips and force myself to sleep on my side. My wife says my snoring has reduced 10 fold.




Your wife lies to you!


Last fishing trip there were four geologist out to study the epicenter of the earth quake centered in your bedroom


----------



## DuckChaser (Mar 21, 2013)

RStewart said:


> DuckChaser - At 19 huh? I have some family members that use a CPAP & love how it makes them feel. It is going to be a big adjustment. Thanks for the words of encouragement.



It runs in our family. My grandma and my uncle have it. I am not over weight over anything, just unlucky. Out of 3 kids I am the one to get it. :? The CPAP can be a big help!


----------



## johnnybassboat (Mar 21, 2013)

Have had a cpap for about a year now. Everyone has deferring reactions to it when they first start using one. I ahve tried a couple of masks and the nasal thing but couldnt use that because I am a mouth breather. My wife just says I can never keep my mouth shut.  I got mine because I got tired of being told to go sleep on the couch because of my snoring. Its been tough but worth the trouble. I wish anybody using one luck, I know it can suck but it can also save your life.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 22, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I lasted about 30 minutes before they stopped the test and said I needed a CPAP machine. I can not get used to the machine, I tried everything, even staying up for 2 days to try to pass out while wearing it. I have a decent unit with moisture heat. Nose blower, full mask...nothing works.
> ...



LOL! :LOL2:


----------



## thudpucker (Mar 22, 2013)

RStewart said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Last fishing trip there were four geologist out to study the epicenter of the earth quake centered in your bedroom
> ...



I had a Fishing partner like that. It was awful. No Bears bothered our cabin.
We had to pay for a couple windows he broke though! :LOL2:


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 24, 2013)

RStewart said:


> I had a sleep study done last night. Man that was an experience.I feel better this morning, but sure didn't feel like I slept any better. If any of you all snore loudly, wake up groggy, your other half says you stop breathing in your sleep, or you are tired during the day get checked for sleep apnea. I've known about sleep apnea for years but it never really sunk in hire serious it is. I'm sure I will be sleeping with a machine for a long time, if not forever & it will take some getting used to, but the benefits are worth it.



It took me a couple weeks to get used to mine, it's been over 10 years now and I can't sleep without it. It gets to be routine.

Wait till the condensation builds up in the night and runs in your nose. Wakes you up real quick. Waterboard is what comes to mind.

I've learned to run the hose under the blanket and next to my body to try to cut down on the condensation. Water builds up in the tube and it will get noisey.


----------



## thudpucker (Mar 24, 2013)

That Water is optional. I don't use it.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 24, 2013)

thudpucker said:


> That Water is optional. I don't use it.



I have to use it or it dries my throat out too much.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Mar 24, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> thudpucker said:
> 
> 
> > That Water is optional. I don't use it.
> ...


Yup me too


----------



## RStewart (Mar 24, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> RStewart said:
> 
> 
> > I had a sleep study done last night. Man that was an experience.I feel better this morning, but sure didn't feel like I slept any better. If any of you all snore loudly, wake up groggy, your other half says you stop breathing in your sleep, or you are tired during the day get checked for sleep apnea. I've known about sleep apnea for years but it never really sunk in hire serious it is. I'm sure I will be sleeping with a machine for a long time, if not forever & it will take some getting used to, but the benefits are worth it.
> ...



My cousin was telling me about the condensation.


----------



## thudpucker (Mar 25, 2013)

I wonder....How many of those Spouses had thought of adding a pillow to the event when you stopped breathing? :LOL2:


----------



## dejamat (Mar 25, 2013)

You guy's with the condensation build up, raise or lower your heat settings and put you unit lower than your bed. That way the condensation flows back to the machine when excessive. The blanket trick works for me as well. Have been using mine for 7 years.


----------



## Fishin-joe (Mar 25, 2013)

My ex-wife who is a respitory therapist at a big hospital and I went and they told me I needed it. When i got to the medical equipment place the person that sets it up said that my readings were to low for any machine and they would set it at the lowest setting. They also told me that they get alot of people like my with low readings that are sent and do not really need the machine, the ex-wife tells me know that it is a big rage among doctors so they can make more money.


----------



## thudpucker (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe in some cases it's a Raid on Medicare, but would you take the chance?

My machine is set on "2" but I have no comment there as they never told me why or what that means. It works and I'd recommend it for all you guys.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm ready to get my machine.I believe it will help. I don't think it is a sham in my case.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 27, 2013)

RStewart said:


> I'm ready to get my machine.I believe it will help. I don't think it is a sham in my case.



Just have to be patient with it at first. Won't be long you'll be addicted like me.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't snore. I breath heavy. 
It's what I tell my wife all the time.

When I sleep on my back, which happens once in a blue moon, I wake myself up snoring. #-o 99.9% of the time I sleep on my stomach. Cuts the noise down dramatically. Plus I sleep with my mouth closed, otherwise I dry out and get sick. 

MY wife complains about my snoring, truth be told its her.


----------

